# Inverts of interest? (In Nebraska?!)



## Tzayad (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got NO idea what kind of things I can find in the middle of nowhere.

Simple question though, my back yard is a Nine miles of prairie.  I'm on the south eastern side of Nebraska.  Is there anything here that I can go out and catch? Spiders, Centis, Millis, I think Scorpions may be out of the question though.

I know there are some rather large spiders I find on my porch/garage during the summer, they are the size of the palm of my hand with their legs, and I have big hands... Not sure what they are.

Thanks!


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NE.html

two species in state for sure 

good chance you are in range for Scolopendra polymorpha.  the bottom eastern corner ( a fairly decent size chunk, actually ) also has Scolopocryptops sexspinosus. very easy to tell them apart. two diagnostic features:
Scolopendra has: 21 walking leg pairs and EYES
Scolopocryptops has: 23 walking leg pairs and has NO EYES

niether have particularily heinous venom, though you never can tell how you are going to react and each centipede can have a different final mix of venom that they inject.  I free hand catch both genera in CA (polymorpha in in CA and we have two other Scolopo' species, but not the Six-Spines you guys have)


dang, i didn't even read your post. it sounds like you are in range for both species! congrats


----------



## Tzayad (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome!

Any tips for me?  Now I know that something really cool is in range, I don't have the slightest idea of how to go about looking for them.

Look under rocks? haha


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 19, 2008)

under rocks yeah. under logs is better but you devestate a very imporant micohabitat whenever you do that... so in forests and stuff i would not but in places that are about to be developed it's all good

i believe you are in range for some mygalomorphs (tarantulas and relatives. i don't *think* you are in range for actual tarantulas) hold on i got a list of what can be found in cananda... would be a good bet as a place to start researching for you


edit: Sphodros niger can be found in canada. will check real fast if in neb too
(pic at bottom of page http://pagesperso-orange.fr/jean-marc.birat/world atypus.html )


well, not niger but a Sphodros




> "The eight known New World species of Atypidae are diagnosed, described, and assigned to two genera on the basis of genitalic and somatic characters. Only one American species, Atypus snetsingeri Sarno, belongs to the Holarctic genus Atypus Latreille. The nominal species Atypus abboti (Walckenaer), A. rufipes Latreille, A. bicolor Lucas, A. milberti (Walckenaer), and A. niger Hentz are transferred to the endemic Nearctic genus Sphodros Walckenaer. Sphodros bicolor and S. milberti are newly synonymized with S. rufipes. Four new species are described: S. paisano from Texas and Tamaulipas, Mexico; *S. fitchi from Nebraska*, Kansas, Oklahoma, and Arkansas; S. atlanticus from Virginia, Illinois, North Carolina, and Georgia; and S. coylei from South Carolina"--P. [1].


http://digitallibrary.amnh.org/dspace/handle/2246/5390


----------

